# Bose Amplifier replacement installation



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

I just found that my Bose amp has corroded and needs replacing. Does anyone know if a replacement unit has to be coded or set up by Audi? Otherwise I will just install it myself.

The unit will be painfully expensive as it is (I have been quoted £480+vat!), and I'd rather not have to spend a load more on labour.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## edo (Jan 2, 2007)

I would have assumed an identical replacement part should be a straight swap.

How old is the car - why has it corroded? I would be asking for a good will gesture.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Replace it with aftermarket much better and posibly cheaper


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

The car is 56 reg, 40k on the clock. The corrosion looks like it had been building up over a long period of time, but I think some glass-cleaning fluid spilled in the boot tray and evaporated up to the cavity over the wheel arch, catalysing the failure. Some of the legs of the amp chips were eaten all the way through. But the PCB should be more protected from condensation IMO - there is no water-proofing to the heatsink casing at all.

I would ideally put an aftermarket amp in but I didn't think you could get one which would work with the setup. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

Model number is 8j0 035 223 a

I think the Mk 1 Bose amp is different sadly


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I bought Rob's off of him (robokn) mine had corroded and then a small fire the pcb had burnt out all along one side. I have a feeling this is a problem that become more common.

You may source a used one, fitting is easy and then I got Morgan (uk225) to recode it, unless you have vagcom and do it yourself. He charged me about £25 to recode.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

robokn said:


> Replace it with aftermarket much better and posibly cheaper


I was told by a local audio place that I would have to do the HU at the same time? Seemed like BS but couldn't be arsed to argue it. Something to do with it running on canbus.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I can maybe help with that a Kenwood 8220 BT JL Audio 500 / 4 HD amp V small and a Set of C5 component speakers if
your interested


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

I have asked a car audio specialist who said that replacing the bose amp with a standard aftermarket one will mean rewiring the whole speaker set-up, unless there is an aftermarket amp which works in the same way. If this is true (?) I cannot face it, quite frankly, so I think I need to get my hands on a new Bose amp unless there is a spare s/h one floating about. Shiiiiiiiiit. I guess it is worth investing in the vag-com to code it myself? This is such a ball-ache


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, can't help with the technical stuff but FWIW I just had my Bose amp replaced under warranty. The point being, the sound is much improved - it now has bass. If you get a s/h one, might you not end up with one with the bass-less sound? Persoanally I'd write to Audi and complain, and see if they mae a contribution.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

I have read elsewhere that new amps are upgraded, so maybe there will be a silver lining to this episode. There don't seem to be many spare amps around on the Internet anyway, I imagine because they can't be easily swapped for an aftermarket upgrade.

Extra bass would be appreciated. Bose have made a very flat system which is technically impressive. I do work in audio production, so I really appreciate the quality of output. However, as a music lover I would like the ability to turn the damn thing up loud and hard sometimes.

I still need to figure out about the coding for installation first though.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

Update for anyone who has a problem with their Bose amp in the future:

I ended up forking out for a new amp and changed it myself. Audi quoted me an hour and a quarter for the work which would end up coming to around £200. On top of the exorbitant cost for the amp, I was not tempted. It took me literally 3 minutes to remove the trim and plug the new amp in, and about 10 minutes to close it all up again (it is a bit fiddly re-attaching the trim but I would do it much quicker second time round). Just remove the tool tray and cover, push the seats forward, unscrew the luggage-net hook with a star key and pull off the trim from the front end. I didn't need to re-code the amp or anything to make it work at least.

Am slightly outraged by the amount Audi quoted me for the work. Absolutely criminal overcharging.

Incidentally, the new amp was made in Mexico while the old one was made in USA. At first quick listen, the overall volume is not that much different, but it seems to have marginally more punch in the higher bass range. It might just be me listening for it though


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Check eBay there are loads of bose amps for sale taken from audi's


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Outrageous. Well done, sounds a good result.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

Dynamo said:


> Check eBay there are loads of bose amps for sale taken from audi's


Yeah I had a look but they were all for Mk1 TT.

I still can't get over those Audi labour costs...


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Are there different types of bose amp? I need one for my 8j tts..


----------



## Mrcoolguy (Dec 10, 2013)

SVT in Edinburgh do a post excharge refurb. The guy is a TT member. http://www.svtservices.co.uk it will be returned protected against further corrosion.they will advise re removal and reinstallation


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

gigeorge said:


> Are there different types of bose amp? I need one for my 8j tts..


In terms of software level, yes. From what I've read software level 160 is best. From what I can gather 8J0 035 223 *D* has level 160. 8J0 035 223 *C* is the older version.


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> gigeorge said:
> 
> 
> > Are there different types of bose amp? I need one for my 8j tts..
> ...


Ta, will rip it out later and take a look at whats up with the damned thing !


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

gigeorge said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > gigeorge said:
> ...


It will likely be water ingress, Aoon on here sometimes repairs them, might be worth sending him a message


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Just took it out, clearly water damage as the outer heatsink /framework is all corroded, took that off to reaveal 4 chips and one of them was all blue/green copper style corrosion. I might email audi about this - doubt it'll get me anywhere but being quoted 800 for replacement( I know someone on ebay does them for £185) is it bit of a cheek when its their shoddy design..


----------



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anybody have photos (or a video?!) on how to get to the Bose amp? I'm struggling to figure out how to open the side panel up without breaking it. Thanks!


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

*HOW TO REMOVE THE BOSE AMP*

I could not find a post or any instructions on how to physically get at the Bose amp.
I found this video that explains exactly how to remove the side panel.


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey guys

There may be a more recent thread but this appears to be the most relevant. I'm having problems installing a replacement Bose amplifier I bought off eBay and, before sending it back for a refund, I want to make sure there's not a simple solution which I've missed, despite hours spent online looking for one!

So the amp caught fire on the way to work and smoke was coming in to the car. Horrible smell which is only just about now gone two weeks later! Anyway, at the time I called AA because why not (pay for the damn thing!) and he disconnected the amp for me. Totally knackered and irreparable. Chose a replacement amp from a vehicle recycling company in Dorset (it came with all the speakers too, not that I need them) and thought I'd just be able to reconnect and voila, music. No such luck.

I've got VagCom so have done a few scans, tried clearing faults, etc, but it's not made any difference. The latest scan is below. It's throwing up a fault saying the sound system can't be reached. The time stamp for the CAN gateway malfunction (control module for digital sound package) is from when the amp blew, so I'd have thought replacing the amp and clearing the faults would rectify... it didn't. Have also removed the sound system fuse and also disconnected the battery for five minutes. Still silence. The head unit switches on and quietly plays CDs or the radio - so there's not a problem with that.

Any ideas on what the problem might be? I'm not at all familiar with fixing problems such as this and usually just get my good local indie to sort any problem, even if it's as basic as changing a bulb. Could the fire have also blown a module for the amplifier and that also needs replacing?

Separately, there's a fault code for the hood saying occasional low voltage but I'm not too concerned with that as it opens and closes fine. Main other concern at the moment is doing whatever I can to stop water getting on to the replacement amplifier as there have been couple of times after a massive downpour that the speakers have either popped or been temporarily distorted. Quite a lot on here about that anyway so will be making a plastic shield to cover the air vent and amp. Checking the drainage holes sounds a bit complicated!

Any help will be very appreciated. Need to get to the bottom of it before the 14 days return policy on the amp expires...

Don't know if it impacts anything but the car is an 07 roadster 3.2 V6. The replacement amp I bought has the same part number as the one which is currently in there. (Annoyingly it was only replaced three years ago under warranty from the garage I bought it from as it popped every time the ignition was turned on.)

Cheers!

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 HJ HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0672 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: AUX7Z0G0FNE00E
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 5ABBE1A3952BDE91C7-800E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 BL HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1397 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000612070624
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 5ABBE1A3952BDE91C7-800E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H52001 
Coding: 0017985
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 6ADBB163454B4E1157-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0060 
Revision: 00H07003 Serial number: 00000001026062
Coding: 1049862
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 366355134173DAF103-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006562559
Coding: B1060E8380141C0003180000180000000009EE075A250802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 428B39C31DBB7651BF-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H06 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K000M94L 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 79F99E2F30EDF589AE-802C

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB4047B0EA8.

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB4047CC823W

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63729RB401F201BER

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H36 0070 
Coding: 0013141
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 418936CF18BD6D49A6-8014

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: 2240G004004716
Coding: 0033418
Shop #: WSC 54321 321 54321
VCID: 3169660FA81DFDC956-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0170 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 3300106C1303C7
Coding: FF0F23C207005101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2F6D6077BE29EB3940-807A

1 Fault Found:
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 207
Mileage: 124836 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.04.03
Time: 08:35:49

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 366355134173DAF103-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H21 0070 
Revision: D0H21004 Serial number: AUX7Z0G0FNE00E
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3169660FA81DFDC956-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
Component: 256 VSG TT H13 0100 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E734D33694312B1DB-806A

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 8
Mileage: 124939 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.04.06
Time: 09:43:15

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 801 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3C77473B7F5F00A1F5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-144-G2V3.clb
Part No: 8J2 909 143 B
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.155 H07 1807 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 306F630BA317F4C159-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 
Component: KSG H08 0070 
Coding: 9890300241182D098505489AD633
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 73E5AC0712818FD9E4-8026

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J7 959 802 C
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0060 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3D714A3F644509A9C2-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000024
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 29598E6F80CD85099E-807C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H04 0020

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH04 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 195 D HW: 8J0 035 195 D
Component: R Symphony2+ H14 0220 
Revision: 00H14000 Serial number: AUZ1Z4G6058800
Coding: 0610101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2D517A7FB425992972-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 H HW: 8P0 862 335 H
Component: FSE_255x BT H26 0290 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005066398
Coding: 0001202
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3B7544277A510799FC-806E

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:07)--------------------------


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Seeing as can gateway is seeing all other modules I'd say you've bought a faulty amp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Ah boo I was hoping it wasn't that as it's hassle returning but thanks for the advice


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

So I bought a second amp in the hope the first was faulty and the problem would be solved. It arrived today but still no sound :-(

Confident this one isn't faulty as it's been sealed and comes with a 12-month warranty. Probably means the first is fine too...

A couple of other threads have mentioned coding. Does anyone know the process for doing that through VagCom? However, the same fault codes from before are still there so perhaps that means I'm unable to code and there's a problem with either the canbus or the sound system module?

Guess I could send them both back and instead spend the £££ on upgrading the exhaust (my mk1 also a v6 sounded much better!) and listen to that instead of music...

Should I get my local dealer to take a look (It's nearly due the DSG service anyway) or is that a waste of time and money? Haven't heard back from my usual garage so may give them a chase on Monday.

Never easy is it ha!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Then it's a communication issue to the amp ( wiring issue )

The amp is the sound system module 
And without being able to connect to it you won't be able to code it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Cheers mate that now makes sense. The wiring all appears ok (nothing unplugged etc) so might be something that's hidden away. I'll have to get it looked at! :?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you confirmed there's power at the amp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Erm no, how would I do that?

There are two separate pairs of connectors in the boot that are both plugged in to each other. I imagine one pair is the power to the boot unlock and rear number plate lights but no idea what the other one is for... The only two things unplugged are the connectors that go into the amp...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The 32 pin plug that goes in the amp provides power

Measure the voltage on the relevant pins

01 - Battery + (terminal 30)
02 - Earth (terminal 31)
03 - Bass speaker and treble speaker front left (-)
04 - Bass speaker and treble speaker front left (+)
05 - Vacant
06 - Mid-range/bass speaker and treble speaker rear left (-)
07 - Mid-range/bass speaker and treble speaker rear left (+)
08 - Vacant
09 - Vacant
10 - Vacant
11 - CAN-Low wire
12 - CAN-High wire
13 - Vacant
14 - Positive switched (from radio)
15 - Bass speaker and treble speaker front right (-)
16 - Bass speaker and treble speaker front right (+)
17 - Vacant
18 - Mid-range/bass speaker and treble speaker rear right (-)
19 - Mid-range/bass speaker and treble speaker rear right (+)
20 - Centre mid-range/treble speaker (-)
21 - Centre mid-range/treble speaker (+)
22 - Vacant
23 - Analog input (AUX) (+)
24 - Audio input earth (from radio) *)
25 - Audio input rear left (from radio)
26 - Audio input earth *)
27 - Audio input front left (from radio)
28 - Analog input (AUX) (-)
29 - Audio input earth *)
30 - Audio input rear right (from radio)
31 - Audio input earth *)
32 - Audio input front right (from radio)


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

So I bought one of these. Assume it's what I need? But unsure on what settings I need to choose and which pins the black and red terminals go on? And what's the fix if it turns out there's no power going to the amp?

Sorry for all the questions but I really have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Turn the dial to 20 









Put the black probe on pin 2 
And the red on pin 1

Then try the red on pin 14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

Hmm yeah no change in the readings for both of those combinations. Felt like the probes barely made it through the gap to connect with the pins but I imagine only minimal contact is needed anyway?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Test the multi meter is working first 
Same position on switch put it across pos and neg on battery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thcook (Feb 21, 2016)

The multi-meter does seem to be working. It gave a reading of 12.36 when in contact with the battery #confused!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Across pins 1 & 2 you should have 12v as that's from battery

Time to start chasing wires & checking fuses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

